# Google adds feature to Firefox and others



## AZ Jim (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds good but so far I've not seen the warning.

http://www.fox10phoenix.com/story/28401826/googles-safe-browsing-system-targets-unwanted-software


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it popped up once or twice for me - having had my browser hijacked before I think this is a good idea. Of course, it'll only work if you search through Google ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I think it popped up once or twice for me - having had my browser hijacked before I think this is a good idea. Of course, it'll only work if you search through Google ...



I do only search through Google.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 17, 2015)

I understood from what Jim said that this was a feature of the Chrome browser and wasn't dependent on Google search? So far I haven't seen anything different.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I do only search through Google.



I strictly use Bing search..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2015)

There's a search engine for the more paranoid among us, named DuckDuckGo. They don't use any tracking devices ...


----------

